# Lord Stanley Suites - Vancouver



## RandRseeker (Sep 17, 2007)

I see that II has getaways available for most of next summer at the Lord Stanley in Vancouver.  I've been able to find very little information on this resort - not even anything in the Resort Reviews here on TUG.  Does anyone out there have any experience with the Lord Stanley?
Thanks
Sue


----------



## classicalcanadian (Sep 17, 2007)

*Lord Stanley*

I belive that it is just a suite hotel - not a timeshare property.  From trying different times on the interval site, I don't think you can exchange for it, just purchase it as a getaway.  Must be some sort of deal that Interval gets to move some of their rooms.

I also would be interested in hearing anyone's experience at the hotel as our family has looked at using it for future Vancouver trips.


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 18, 2007)

Below is a link to Trip Advisor's reviews of Lord Stanley Suites.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...s_On_The_Park-Vancouver_British_Columbia.html

Just do a search for Lord Stanley Suites and you will find many web sites.


----------

